
Google to court: Galaxy Nexus code is closed just like that of the iPhone - revorad
http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/04/google-to-court-galaxy-nexus-code-is.html
======
ZeroGravitas
For someone with "FOSS" in the title of his blog, he seems strangely surprised
that you can release proprietary products based on open source code (e.g.
Netscape 6 and Mozilla).

~~~
fomojola
Florian Mueller at it again. From his Wikipedia page
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florian_M%C3%BCller>) he has multiple
relationships with Microsoft and Oracle: he's largely just a gadfly on
Google's behind. Most of what he has to say should be taken with a bag of
salt.

------
tzs
Wait...why does Google say that how Android runs on Samsung's phone is
Google's trade secret? I'd expect it to be Samsung's trade secret.

~~~
raidwar
It's Florian Mueller who's behind the site. His credibility it... well.. just
google around, you know soon.

